# Giadi De Laurentiis



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2005)

mucho likey.

If you don't know Spanish, that means I'm with you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

That came up before (not sure if it was on this site or the other totally un-user friendly site... LOL!)  I think she's extremely good looking BUTT, she's a  b i t c h ! I watched one show where she had her mother on and the way she talked to her...I'd hate to be her husband!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2005)

No, that was this site and you said the same thing.

Ok, she's mean to her mother.   I didn't say I wanted to marry her!
I just want to indulge in her cheesy goodness. :P


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

ROFL!!






Illegal hot link!


----------



## Finney (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey as long as she takes it out on her mother. 
Maybe there would be less for her man.  :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

That's OK, Brian.  8) She IS hot!! No doubt!  And FYI, I was the only one who felt this way the last time it came up too.   :?


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 3, 2005)

Bill,

Maybe her mother is the Beeeotch!! She's a 12-pointer, walking out from a stand of pines on opening morning, about 7:15am, with a light snow falling, about 20 yards away.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't get her!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 4, 2005)

I've never even seen her show and I thought I've seen everyone on that channel...another pretty face...big whoop!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Jeff, I called your wife!  She's on to you now!!! :badgrin:  :badgrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

"B" List is fine with me!  I just turn the sound down, crank up some Classic Rock and dream!    

 :roll:


----------



## Larry D. (Mar 5, 2005)

Have the cleavage police cracked down on her?  I saw her the other day wearing what amounted to a turtleneck.  BTW, I noticed that she was cooking on the show that same day. Does she do that often?  :smt007


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 5, 2005)

Actually I'm watching right now.  She's got a little cleavage showing, but she's wearing one of those too-much-cleavage-blockers under her shirt.
I think she's making food.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 2, 2005)

She has _*HUGE *_head!!  Not very attractive!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 2, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> She has _*HUGE *_head!!  Not very attractive!!



Like you'd kick her out of bed????  Well, maybe YOU would!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 2, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> She has _*HUGE *_head!!  Not very attractive!!



Woodman has a dog with an interesting feature. Not very attractive.


----------



## BigGQ (Oct 3, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":2t28sw3h]She has _*HUGE *_head!!  Not very attractive!!



Like you'd kick her out of bed????  Well, maybe YOU would![/quote:2t28sw3h]

If she wanted to do it on the floor.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 3, 2005)

Bob T said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":2bgap7u5]She has _*HUGE *_head!!  Not very attractive!!



Bro, I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks that!   =D>[/quote:2bgap7u5]

Her sausage fingers are worse than Rachels.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 3, 2005)

Plus I hate when she pronounces the food items in that bad Italian accent! #-o ..._*HORRIBLE!!!*_


----------



## Finney (Oct 3, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Bob T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her sausage fingers are worse than Rachels.[/quote:xn2kdkxw]
She has fingers?!?!?!  
I am in love. 8-[


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Plus I hate when she pronounces the food items in that bad Italian accent! #-o ..._*HORRIBLE!!!*_




Yeah, she's going along sounding perfectly American then she gets out the provolon-AYE! It's like the latino newscaster who sounds whiter than whitebread, _until_ he says his name "I'm Reynaldo Havier Vas-_quez!"

Giada is a COW!!!!!! _


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 3, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This coming from a guy who looks at his dogs strange feature! #-o


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*This coming from a guy who looks at his dogs strange feature!* #-o[/quote:2k50mxxv]
I don't think _*lookin'*_ is all he does... :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 3, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3jsvys7w]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*This coming from a guy who looks at his dogs strange feature!* #-o[/quote:3jsvys7w]
I don't think _*lookin'*_ is all he does... :grin:[/quote:3jsvys7w]

 #-o  #-o  #-#-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o #-o  #-o  #-#-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 4, 2005)

Maybe not ugly, but, not as hot as some would like her to be!!  Damn that head is huge!!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 4, 2005)

SIDEWAYS? It looks twice as bad from the front!!!! 

ps. Nck, we're snipping the dog Friday. Thanks for askin! :!:


----------



## Airboss (Oct 4, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":2wy05jsz]She has _*HUGE *_head!!  Not very attractive!!



Like you'd kick her out of bed????  Well, maybe YOU would![/quote:2wy05jsz]

For the last time, she DOES NOT have a huge head!  She's just got a lot of hair.  And I love the way she emphasizes the pronunciation of the Italian ingredients.  I also like the way Rachael says "EVOO, extra virgin olive oil."


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the last time, she DOES NOT have a huge head!  She's just got a lot of hair.  And I love the way she emphasizes the pronunciation of the Italian ingredients.  I also like the way Rachael says "EVOO, extra virgin olive oil."[/quote:21xo6j6j]
Oh my!!!  2 losers there!  *Ina Garten* and *Paula Deen* are the women for me!!     8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Airboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the last time, she DOES NOT have a huge head!  She's just got a lot of hair.  And I love the way she emphasizes the pronunciation of the Italian ingredients.  I also like the way Rachael says "EVOO, extra virgin olive oil."[/quote:2cuhhxwy]
Oh my!!!  2 losers there!  *Ina Garten* and *Paula Deen* are the women for me!!     8-[[/quote:2cuhhxwy]

Sure they are, their birth names were Chuck and Richard!


----------



## Airboss (Oct 4, 2005)

Larry...what???  "Two losers..."   I'll have you know Rachael Ray and son Greg went to different schools together up north.  Paula D. is the queen of cooking with fat, lard, butter and heavy cream.  I confess, it was love at first sight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> Larry...what???  "Two losers..."   I'll have you know Rachael Ray and son Greg went to different schools together up north.  Paula D. is the queen of cooking with fat, lard, butter and heavy cream.  I confess, it was love at first sight.


LMFAO!!  Larry!  Joke's on you!!  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> Larry...what???  "Two losers..."   I'll have you know Rachael Ray and son Greg went to different schools together up north.  Paula D. is the queen of cooking with fat, lard, butter and heavy cream.  I confess, it was love at first sight.



Aiboss, with all due respect.  Please re-read "The Joker's" post and then mine.  You will see he is the one that stated the "two loser's" not me.



			
				The Joker said:
			
		

> Airboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As for Bill, go spend a week resizing your pic's!   nline:  nline:  nline:  nline:  nline:


----------



## Airboss (Oct 4, 2005)

No respect due.  Doesn't change how I feel about Paula.  Or Big Head...er, I mean Giada


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> No respect due.  Doesn't change how I feel about Paula.  Or Big Head...er, I mean Giada



Man you are as thick as your son!!!  I meant, I didn't call you a loser!!!  I love Giada's big head too! [-o<


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

I love the wah she gives h........... [-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I love the wah she gives h........... [-X



I hope you re-size pictures better than you spell!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3auihk9s]I love the wah she gives h........... [-X



I hope you re-size pictures better than you spell!![/quote:3auihk9s]
Well, now everyone has to wait another day...Anyone else??  :lmao:


----------



## Airboss (Oct 4, 2005)

Well alrighty then.  I'm always flattered when someone compares me to son Greg.  The good news is I am not alone in my belief that "G" doesn't have a big head...or if she does it's okay.  

Airboss & Greg---"Thick as a brick"


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> Well alrighty then.  I'm always flattered when someone compares me to son Greg.  The good news is I am not alone in my belief that "G" doesn't have a big head...or if she does it's okay.
> 
> *Airboss & Greg---"Thick as a brick"*


 :ack:  :ack:  :ack: 


I ain't goin' there...

 :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> Well alrighty then.  I'm always flattered when someone compares me to son Greg.  The good news is I am not alone in my belief that "G" doesn't have a big head...or if she does it's okay.
> 
> Airboss & Greg---"Thick as a brick"



Airboss, I'm with you big head or not, she's a keeper!


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 4, 2005)

PIG!


----------



## Airboss (Oct 4, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> PIG!




Surely you must mean "swine."  No?


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 4, 2005)

I didn't even notice that she had a head.  :dunno:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 4, 2005)

After seeing some of the mug shots I've seen here, it's hard to believe anyone of us would kick her out of bed!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Bob T said:
			
		

> While doing a  cooking catalog I print at work, the Customer came in to OK the color and had met her. She said she was a relly nice girl to talk with. Really easy going, down to earth girl.


And?? Go on...


----------



## ddog27 (Oct 11, 2005)

All I know is she was looking good on todays show. I can't really remember what she cooked though!!


----------



## ddog27 (Oct 12, 2005)

Bob T said:
			
		

> I see She has a new show coming out now. A behind the scenes look at rich parties or something like that.  More chances to see the jiggly puffs.   =D>


----------



## ddog27 (Oct 13, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> All yall that are saying you don't like her know darn well that if she was to walk up to you and say hello, you would melt like an ice cube in the Arizona desert. :razz:




AMEN!!


----------

